
Ask HN: Are cloud storage services safe for legal personal documents? - godot
I mean specifically things like tax returns, passport scans, driver license scans, and things of that nature.<p>I work in software, and I know that no systems are ever 100% secure. As long as something is online, there is a probability of being hacked into.<p>Having that said, are services like Google Drive, Dropbox, Box, etc. &quot;secure enough&quot; for storing said backup documents?<p>This comes up as a question I have after the thread about house possibly being burned down. The urban part of Bay Area is currently not completely safe from the fires, even though we&#x27;re at a lower risk than areas around Santa Rosa.
======
detaro
I personally see no reason to not encrypt such documents when stored on cloud
services. Why risk a compromise if it's relatively easy to mitigate?

